# Cruze Diesel Top Speed?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The tires are V (149 MPH) rated. They are the same tires as on the ECO MT. Road & Track tested the ECO MT and it tops out around 136 MPH due to aero drag.


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

mine tops out at either 110 or 115 ill check again tonight after work to be sure and its a governer lol it would go faster if the computer would let it


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Some guy in Germany claimed he was doing 209kph (130 mph) for 20 minutes on an autobharn.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmmmm...that's a good question. Strange, as much as I like speed, I haven't had my CTD over about 90 MPH...of course that's on a closed course, but I don't remember where! As strong as the diesel pulls within it's rev range, I feel confident it would run with the gas Cruze...I will watch this thread to see what others say.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

215km/h...190 to 215 is very slow to get...


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

bigluke said:


> 215km/h...190 to 215 is very slow to get...


 OMG if Murica put a govner on mine and canada dident want one on your im going to be pissed lol


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol...I didn't do it with mine, saw a couple of videos in the net. Didn't get any higher than 180km/h with mine, as I wrote on the other top speed post above 180 the cruze is just not holding enough imo. I had a supra 10 years ago and drove 240km/h but the car felt very well and strong at 200...at 200 with the supra it's like 140 with the cruze...but still want to kniw if the speed limiter is the same on canadian and american and european cruze?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

AFAIK on the Korean-built Cruze there is no speed limiter regardless of intended market.

US- and Oz-built Cruze may be different.

FWIW I've had my Cruze up over 190 km/h, and it felt quite stable, but of course I ran out of track so have no idea when it would have run out of puff, or if another k or five would have made it feel less stable.

There are/were videos of Korean-built diesel Cruzen at over 200 km/h, one in Austria and one in Singapore or Malaysia, hmm, here's the Austrian one, it's a manual, and he gets to an indicated 215 or so: Chevrolet Cruze LT 2.0 Diesel 0 - 215 km/h - YouTube


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Heftyhank said:


> View attachment 59369


LOL you have any idea what you just opened up? Now everyone is gonna try and get this DIC message to appear. I'm to chicken **** too even try that on LRR tires on a closed course. I manage to set off stabilitrac @ 66 mph on 45 mph freeway curves on dry days w/o heavy road salt present.


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

Its a whole lot smoother than doing a top speed run in my mustang lol you gotta drive the mustang above 100 the cruze just goes straight but i dont suggest trying it safty legality all that stuff


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

70-100 mph in a straight line feels and sounds the same in a lightly insulated ECO so I bet it's even quieter in the Diesel at those speeds so long as the doors are aligned and sealed the right way.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder if that message would come up if you tried to set the overspeed warning to over 124? I can't because I think the Aussie cruse is only rev limited and not speed limited.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As mentioned in another thread I did some bench racing and manually calculated the theoretical top speed of an unmodified North American Cruze Diesel: based on stock tire size, 0.686 sixth gear ratio, 3.20 axle ratio, and 4,000 RPM engine maximum horsepower output; to arrive at 142.6 MPH.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I have only hit 118 on mine, but it sure felt like there was more to go.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> As mentioned in another thread I did some bench racing and manually calculated the theoretical top speed of an unmodified North American Cruze Diesel: based on stock tire size, 0.686 sixth gear ratio, 3.20 axle ratio, and 4,000 RPM engine maximum horsepower output; to arrive at 142.6 MPH.


Given the extra power and torque relative to the ECO MT that's probably about right. Based on Road & Tracks track testing the ECO MT tops out in the low to mid 130s. The aerodynamics of the two cars are the same and the ECO MT's top speed is aero drag limited.


----------



## vlcmstnaz (Feb 6, 2014)

This MAY be an appropriate thread for me to jump in and ask a question (maybe not). I'm not an aggressive driver, but I do set my CC at 80 - 82 mph on the Phoenix freeways. What kind of mpg can I expect to get in a CTD at those speeds? I had a LTZ as a rental for a week and was getting less than 29 mpg with my driving habits, where normally I get 32 mpg in my 05 Honda Civic. If I dropped CC to 70 mph the mpg would jump back up to the 36 - 40 range. Am I going to take a HUGE hit in mpg at those speeds like I did with the LTZ?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

vlcmstnaz said:


> This MAY be an appropriate thread for me to jump in and ask a question (maybe not). I'm not an aggressive driver, but I do set my CC at 80 - 82 mph on the Phoenix freeways. What kind of mpg can I expect to get in a CTD at those speeds? I had a LTZ as a rental for a week and was getting less than 29 mpg with my driving habits, where normally I get 32 mpg in my 05 Honda Civic. If I dropped CC to 70 mph the mpg would jump back up to the 36 - 40 range. Am I going to take a HUGE hit in mpg at those speeds like I did with the LTZ?


I know that during the summer when I would be doing 80, my instant MPG would read about 40. Keep in mind that the instant can't always be an accurate estimation of what you would get over a distance at that speed though. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vlcmstnaz (Feb 6, 2014)

Luigi said:


> I know that during the summer when I would be doing 80, my instant MPG would read about 40. Keep in mind that the instant can't always be an accurate estimation of what you would get over a distance at that speed though.


That 40 instant MPG is way better than the 29 I was getting in my rental LTZ with CC set at 80 mph. So that is reassuring.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My ECO MT gets 35-40 MPG 80-82 MPH depending on wind and elevation changes. Your CDT should do 4-5 MPG better.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Road and Track listed the top speed at 125 mph in the Road Test Summary.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Fastest I ever had mine was 105...

On the dyno


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

I've had mine to 132, stock limiter was 124 IIRC.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

vlcmstnaz said:


> This MAY be an appropriate thread for me to jump in and ask a question (maybe not). I'm not an aggressive driver, but I do set my CC at 80 - 82 mph on the Phoenix freeways. What kind of mpg can I expect to get in a CTD at those speeds? I had a LTZ as a rental for a week and was getting less than 29 mpg with my driving habits, where normally I get 32 mpg in my 05 Honda Civic. If I dropped CC to 70 mph the mpg would jump back up to the 36 - 40 range. Am I going to take a HUGE hit in mpg at those speeds like I did with the LTZ?


Arizona drivers are insane. I wonder what the highest setting Cruze Control can accept?


----------



## Jerry347 (Aug 20, 2019)

Aussie said:


> Some guy in Germany claimed he was doing 209kph (130 mph) for 20 minutes on an autobharn.


Canadian, diesel cruze went over the end of the dial, more than 220 mph about 140 mph.


----------

